# postfix & amavisd-new & connect to transport vscan:

## BlinkEye

i give up, i've read every thread about postfix and amavisd-new 3 times. i've reinstalled and reconfigured 3 times, still no go. so, i post my configs, i'm really lost. i admit that for some magic reason i now can send mail but it loops so i recieve mail from postfix with the following message (note: i removed some lines with **blabla** to save some privacy):

```
                        The Postfix program

<username@myserverdomain>: host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 554 5.6.0

    Failed, id=26644-05, from MTA: 554 Error: too many hops (in reply to end of

    DATA command)

>-- snip --<

Received:  from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1]) by **myserverdomain** (Postfix) with ESMTP id EF3CB117158 for <root@**myserverdomain**>; Sun, 23 May 2004 02:02:07 +0200 (CEST)

Received:  from **myserverdomain** ([127.0.0.1]) by localhost (blinkeye [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP id 25579-02 for <root@**myserverdomain**>; Sun, 23 May 2004 02:01:57 +0200 (CEST)

>-- snip --<

```

/etc/postfix/master.cf:

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

     -o content_filter=smtp-amavis[127.0.0.1]:10024

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       2       smtpd

smtp-amavis unix  -       -       n       -       2       smtp

     -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

     -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       -       smtpd

     -o local_recipient_maps=

     -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

     -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

     -o strict_rfc821_enevlopes=yes

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission     inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       nqmgr

#tlsmgr   fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

#

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient
```

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
# Anti-virus control

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```

#amavisd debug

```
amavisd debug

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: starting.  amavisd at blinkeye amavisd-new-20030616-p8, Unicode aware, LC_ALL=en_GB

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Perl version               5.008002

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Amavis::Conf        1.15

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Archive::Tar        1.05

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Archive::Zip        1.06

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Compress::Zlib      1.22

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Convert::TNEF       0.17

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Convert::UUlib      0.31

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module MIME::Entity        5.404

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module MIME::Parser        5.406

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module MIME::Tools         5.411

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Mail::Header        1.60

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Mail::Internet      1.60

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Mail::SpamAssassin  2.63

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Net::Cmd            2.24

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Net::DNS            0.40

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Net::SMTP           2.26

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Net::Server         0.85

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Time::HiRes         1.54

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Module Unix::Syslog        0.100

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found myself: /usr/sbin/amavisd -c /etc/amavisd.conf

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Lookup::SQL code       NOT loaded

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Lookup::LDAP code      NOT loaded

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: AMCL-in protocol code  loaded

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: SMTP-in protocol code  loaded

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: ANTI-VIRUS code        loaded

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: ANTI-SPAM  code        loaded

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: 2004/05/23-02:32:50 Amavis (type Net::Server::PreForkSimple) starting! pid(26861)

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Binding to UNIX socket file /var/run/amavis/amavisd.sock using SOCK_STREAM

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Binding to TCP port 10024 on host 127.0.0.1

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Setting gid to "1004 1004"

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Setting uid to "103"

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Couldn't POSIX::setuid to "103" []

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Setting up serialization via flock

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $file       at /usr/bin/file

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $arc        at /usr/bin/arc

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $gzip       at /bin/gzip

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $bzip2      at /bin/bzip2

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No $lzop,         not using it

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $lha        at /usr/bin/lha

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $unarj      at /usr/bin/unarj

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $uncompress at /usr/bin/uncompress

May 23 02:32:50 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No $unfreeze,     not using it

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $unrar      at /usr/bin/unrar

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $zoo        at /usr/bin/zoo

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found $cpio       at /usr/bin/cpio

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVP - aveclient

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AntiViral Toolkit Pro (AVP)

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVPDaemonClient

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: H+BEDV AntiVir or CentralCommand Vexira Antivirus

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: Command AntiVirus for Linux

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: Symantec CarrierScan via Symantec CommandLineScanner

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: Symantec AntiVirus Scan Engine

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: drweb - DrWeb Antivirus

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: F-Secure Antivirus

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: CAI InoculateIT

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: MkS_Vir for Linux (beta)

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: MkS_Vir daemon

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: ESET Software NOD32

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: ESET Software NOD32 - Client/Server Version

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: Norman Virus Control v5 / Linux

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: Panda Antivirus for Linux

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: NAI McAfee AntiVirus (uvscan)

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: VirusBuster

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: CyberSoft VFind

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: Ikarus AntiVirus for Linux

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No primary av scanner: BitDefender

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Found secondary av scanner Clam Antivirus - clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No secondary av scanner: FRISK F-Prot Antivirus

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No secondary av scanner: Trend Micro FileScanner

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: No secondary av scanner: KasperskyLab kavscanner

May 23 02:32:51 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: SpamControl: initializing Mail::SpamAssassin

May 23 02:32:53 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: SpamControl: done

May 23 02:32:53 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Beginning prefork (2 processes)

May 23 02:32:53 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Starting "2" children

May 23 02:32:53 blinkeye amavisd[26862]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (26862)

May 23 02:32:53 blinkeye amavisd[26861]: Net::Server: Parent ready for children.

May 23 02:32:53 blinkeye amavisd[26863]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (26863)
```

snip of /var/log/mail.log (changed the names):

```
May 23 02:34:11 blinkeye amavis[26943]: Found secondary av scanner Clam Antivirus - clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan

May 23 02:34:11 blinkeye amavis[26943]: SpamControl: initializing Mail::SpamAssassin

May 23 02:34:13 blinkeye amavis[26943]: SpamControl: done

May 23 02:34:41 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[26559]: warning: connect to transport vscan: Connection refused

May 23 02:34:42 blinkeye imapd: Connection, ip=[10.10.10.30]

May 23 02:34:42 blinkeye imapd: LOGIN, user=**myusername***, ip=[10.10.10.30], protocol=IMAP

May 23 02:34:42 blinkeye imapd: LOGOUT, user=**myusername***, ip=[10.10.10.30], headers=0, body=0

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[26954]: connect from unknown[10.10.10.30]

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[26954]: 246C5117134: client=unknown[10.10.10.30]

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye postfix/cleanup[26956]: 246C5117134: message-id=<1085272641.7222.16.camel@**my-internal-domain***>

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[26954]: disconnect from unknown[10.10.10.30]

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[26559]: 246C5117134: from=<**myusername***@**myservers.domain***>, size=695, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) ESMTP::10024 /var/run/amavis/amavis-20040523T023447-26949: <**myusername***@**myservers.domain***> -> <**myusername*****another-email-address***> Received: SIZE=695 BODY=8BITMIME from **myservers.domain*** ([127.0.0.1]) by localhost (blinkeye [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP id 26949-01 for <**myusername*****another-email-address***>; Sun, 23 May 2004 02:34:47 +0200 (CEST)

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) Checking: <**myusername***@**myservers.domain***> -> <**myusername*****another-email-address***>

May 23 02:34:47 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) spam_scan: hits=0 tests=

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) FWD via SMTP: [127.0.0.1]:10025 <**myusername***@**myservers.domain***> -> <**myusername*****another-email-address***>

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[26961]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[26961]: 116E8117154: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye postfix/cleanup[26956]: 116E8117154: message-id=<1085272641.7222.16.camel@**my-internal-domain***>

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[26961]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) Passed, <**myusername***@**myservers.domain***> -> <**myusername*****another-email-address***>, Message-ID: <1085272641.7222.16.camel@**my-internal-domain***>, Hits: 0

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26949]: (26949-01) TIMING [total 2719 ms] - SMTP EHLO: 8 (0%), SMTP pre-MAIL: 1 (0%), mkdir tempdir: 1 (0%), create email.txt: 1 (0%), SMTP pre-DATA-flush: 8 (0%), SMTP DATA: 35 (1%), body hash: 2 (0%), mkdir parts: 2 (0%), mime_decode: 29 (1%), get-file-type: 225 (8%), decompose_part: 2 (0%), parts: 0 (0%), AV-scan-1: 1667 (61%), SA msg read: 4 (0%), SA parse: 3 (0%), SA check: 545 (20%), fwd-connect: 36 (1%), fwd-mail-from: 36 (1%), fwd-rcpt-to: 3 (0%), write-header: 7 (0%), fwd-data: 0 (0%), fwd-data-end: 90 (3%), fwd-rundown: 3 (0%), unlink-1-files: 8 (0%), rundown: 1 (0%)

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye postfix/smtp[26958]: 246C5117134: to=<**myusername*****another-email-address***>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1], delay=3, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Ok, id=26949-01, from MTA: 250 Ok: queued as 116E8117154)

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[26559]: 116E8117154: from=<**myusername***@**myservers.domain***>, size=1135, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26950]: (26950-01) ESMTP::10024 /var/run/amavis/amavis-20040523T023450-26950: <**myusername***@**myservers.domain***> -> <**myusername*****another-email-address***> Received: SIZE=1135 BODY=8BITMIME from **myservers.domain*** ([127.0.0.1]) by localhost (blinkeye [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP id 26950-01 for <**myusername*****another-email-address***>; Sun, 23 May 2004 02:34:50 +0200 (CEST)

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26950]: (26950-01) Checking: <**myusername***@**myservers.domain***> -> <**myusername*****another-email-address***>

May 23 02:34:50 blinkeye amavis[26950]: (26950-01) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

```

it repeats the same lines over and over. i see two lines i don't like:

mail.log:

```
postfix/qmgr[26559]: warning: connect to transport vscan: Connection refused
```

amavisd debug:

```
amavis[26943]: Net::Server: Couldn't POSIX::setuid to "103" [] 
```

could someone help me?

i forgot to say: if i remove

```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```

from /etc/postfix/main.cf i don't have any problem at all (of course, no virus filtering neither)

----------

## steveb

why do you have 2 entries for smtp in /etc/postfix/master.cf? please delete the second entry (the one wich does NOT have the -o content_filter line).

you don't need the content_filter line in /etc/postfix/main.cf, because you have already specified a content filter with -o content_filter... in /etc/postfix/master.cf.

that's it.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## BlinkEye

sounds reasonable and was suspicious to me too, but without that line i get: 

```

May 23 03:31:36 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[10036]: 11C9D117158: to=<**myname**@**mydomain**>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (transport is unavailable)

...

May 23 03:32:20 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[10411]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis[127.0.0.1]: No such file or directory
```

----------

## BlinkEye

i found the bug, i missed a ":" in the master.cf file. the problem remains:

master.cf:

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

      -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

smtp-amavis unix  -       -       n       -       2       smtp

     -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

     -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       -       smtpd

     -o local_recipient_maps=

     -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

     -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

     -o strict_rfc821_enevlopes=yes 
```

main.cf:

```
content_filter = smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10024

```

i can telnet my services:

```
blinkeye postfix # telnet localhost 10024

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 [127.0.0.1] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready

^]

telnet> quit

Connection closed.

blinkeye postfix # telnet localhost 10025

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 blinkeye.dyndns.org ESMTP Postfix (2.0.19)

^]

telnet>

quit

221 Bye

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

but now i don't recieve any mails back - i see the error about too many hops in the mail.log but i don't recieve the mail from postfix anymore

----------

## BlinkEye

well, as soon as i removed the

```
content_filter = smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10024 
```

my maildelivery started to work again - this time even with amavis-new scanning and recognizing viruses!

nevertheless i still get one error in mail.warn:

```
May 23 14:35:12 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[22812]: warning: connect to transport vscan: Connection refused

May 23 14:35:12 blinkeye postfix/qmgr[22812]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis[127.0.0.1]: No such file or directory

```

any ideas?

----------

## steveb

okay... try the following:

/etc/postfix/master.cf:

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

   -o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

smtp-amavis unix -      -       n       -       2       lmtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       -       smtpd

    -o content_filter=

    -o local_recipient_maps=

    -o relay_recipient_maps=

    -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

    -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

    -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

    -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

    -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

    -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

    -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

pre-cleanup     unix  n  -       n       -        0     cleanup

    -o virtual_alias_maps=

    -o canonical_maps=

    -o sender_canonical_maps=

    -o recipient_canonical_maps=

    -o masquerade_domains=

cleanup         unix  n  -        n       -        0     cleanup

    -o mime_header_checks=

    -o nested_header_checks=

    -o body_checks=

    -o header_checks
```

/etc/postfix/main.cf:

```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```

/etc/amavisd.conf:

```
$daemon_user = 'amavis';

$daemon_group = 'amavis';
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## BlinkEye

first of all thanks a lot of taking care of my problem. i don't know what i'm doing but you obviously know what needs to be done. so i gave it a try:

```
May 27 21:10:50 blinkeye postfix/postfix-script: refreshing the Postfix mail system

May 27 21:10:51 blinkeye postfix/master[7471]: reload configuration

May 27 21:10:53 blinkeye imapd: Connection, ip=[10.10.10.30]

May 27 21:10:53 blinkeye imapd: LOGIN, user=cerberos, ip=[10.10.10.30], protocol=IMAP

May 27 21:11:08 blinkeye postfix/smtpd[29814]: fatal: unexpected command-line argument: smtp-amavis

May 27 21:11:09 blinkeye postfix/master[7471]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 29814 exit status 1

May 27 21:11:09 blinkeye postfix/master[7471]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```

i guess its the lmtp argument which causes trouble...

----------

## steveb

strange! can you please post the output of:

```
postconf
```

and the content of:

```
/etc/postfix/master.cf
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## BlinkEye

sure i do:

```
pts/59 # postconf

2bounce_notice_recipient = postmaster

access_map_reject_code = 554

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

allow_mail_to_commands = alias,forward

allow_mail_to_files = alias,forward

allow_min_user = no

allow_percent_hack = no

allow_untrusted_routing = no

alternate_config_directories =

always_bcc =

append_at_myorigin = yes

append_dot_mydomain = yes

authorized_verp_clients = $mynetworks

berkeley_db_create_buffer_size = 16777216

berkeley_db_read_buffer_size = 131072

best_mx_transport =

biff = yes

body_checks =

body_checks_size_limit = 51200

bounce_notice_recipient = postmaster

bounce_service_name = bounce

bounce_size_limit = 50000

broken_sasl_auth_clients = no

canonical_maps =

cleanup_service_name = cleanup

command_directory = /usr/sbin

command_expansion_filter = 1234567890!@%-_=+:,./abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

command_time_limit = 1000s

config_directory = /etc/postfix

content_filter =

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

daemon_timeout = 18000s

debug_peer_level = 2

debug_peer_list =

default_database_type = hash

default_delivery_slot_cost = 5

default_delivery_slot_discount = 50

default_delivery_slot_loan = 3

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

default_destination_recipient_limit = 50

default_extra_recipient_limit = 1000

default_minimum_delivery_slots = 3

default_privs = nobody

default_process_limit = 100

default_rbl_reply = $rbl_code Service unavailable; $rbl_class [$rbl_what] blocked using $rbl_domain${rbl_reason?; $rbl_reason}

default_recipient_limit = 10000

default_transport = smtp

default_verp_delimiters = +=

defer_code = 450

defer_service_name = defer

defer_transports =

delay_notice_recipient = postmaster

delay_warning_time = 0h

deliver_lock_attempts = 20

deliver_lock_delay = 1s

disable_dns_lookups = no

disable_mime_input_processing = no

disable_mime_output_conversion = no

disable_verp_bounces = no

disable_vrfy_command = no

dont_remove = 0

double_bounce_sender = double-bounce

duplicate_filter_limit = 1000

empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

error_notice_recipient = postmaster

error_service_name = error

expand_owner_alias = no

export_environment = TZ MAIL_CONFIG

extract_recipient_limit = 10240

fallback_relay =

fallback_transport =

fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

fast_flush_purge_time = 7d

fast_flush_refresh_time = 12h

fault_injection_code = 0

flush_service_name = flush

fork_attempts = 5

fork_delay = 1s

forward_expansion_filter = 1234567890!@%-_=+:,./abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

forward_path = $home/.forward${recipient_delimiter}${extension},$home/.forward

hash_queue_depth = 1

hash_queue_names = incoming,active,deferred,bounce,defer,flush,hold

header_address_token_limit = 10240

header_checks =

header_size_limit = 102400

helpful_warnings = yes

home_mailbox = .maildir/

hopcount_limit = 50

ignore_mx_lookup_error = no

import_environment = MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY

in_flow_delay = 1s

inet_interfaces = all

initial_destination_concurrency = 5

invalid_hostname_reject_code = 501

ipc_idle = 100s

ipc_timeout = 3600s

line_length_limit = 2048

lmtp_cache_connection = yes

lmtp_connect_timeout = 0s

lmtp_data_done_timeout = 600s

lmtp_data_init_timeout = 120s

lmtp_data_xfer_timeout = 180s

lmtp_lhlo_timeout = 300s

lmtp_mail_timeout = 300s

lmtp_quit_timeout = 300s

lmtp_rcpt_timeout = 300s

lmtp_rset_timeout = 300s

lmtp_sasl_auth_enable = no

lmtp_sasl_password_maps =

lmtp_sasl_security_options = noplaintext, noanonymous

lmtp_skip_quit_response = no

lmtp_tcp_port = 24

local_command_shell =

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

local_destination_recipient_limit = 1

local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

local_transport = local:$myhostname

luser_relay =

mail_name = Postfix

mail_owner = postfix

mail_release_date = 20040312

mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

mail_version = 2.0.19

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

mailbox_command_maps =

mailbox_delivery_lock = fcntl, dotlock

mailbox_size_limit = 51200000

mailbox_transport =

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

maps_rbl_domains =

maps_rbl_reject_code = 554

masquerade_classes = envelope_sender, header_sender, header_recipient

masquerade_domains =

masquerade_exceptions =

max_idle = 100s

max_use = 100

maximal_backoff_time = 4000s

maximal_queue_lifetime = 5d

message_size_limit = 10240000

mime_boundary_length_limit = 2048

mime_header_checks = $header_checks

mime_nesting_limit = 100

minimal_backoff_time = 1000s

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

mydomain = blinkeye.dyndns.org

myhostname = mail.blinkeye.dyndns.org

mynetworks = 10.10.10.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

mynetworks_style = subnet

myorigin = $myhostname

nested_header_checks = $header_checks

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

non_fqdn_reject_code = 504

notify_classes = resource,software

owner_request_special = yes

parent_domain_matches_subdomains = debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

permit_mx_backup_networks =

pickup_service_name = pickup

prepend_delivered_header = command, file, forward

process_id_directory = pid

program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

propagate_unmatched_extensions = canonical, virtual

proxy_interfaces =

proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks

qmgr_clog_warn_time = 300s

qmgr_fudge_factor = 100

qmgr_message_active_limit = 20000

qmgr_message_recipient_limit = 20000

qmgr_message_recipient_minimum = 10

qmqpd_authorized_clients =

qmqpd_error_delay = 1s

qmqpd_timeout = 300s

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

queue_file_attribute_count_limit = 100

queue_minfree = 0

queue_run_delay = 1000s

queue_service_name = qmgr

rbl_reply_maps =

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11

recipient_canonical_maps =

recipient_delimiter =

reject_code = 554

relay_clientcerts =

relay_domains = $mydestination

relay_domains_reject_code = 554

relay_recipient_maps =

relay_transport = relay

relayhost =

relocated_maps =

require_home_directory = no

resolve_dequoted_address = yes

rewrite_service_name = rewrite

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

sender_canonical_maps =

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

service_throttle_time = 60s

setgid_group = postdrop

show_user_unknown_table_name = yes

showq_service_name = showq

smtp_always_send_ehlo = yes

smtp_bind_address =

smtp_connect_timeout = 30s

smtp_data_done_timeout = 600s

smtp_data_init_timeout = 120s

smtp_data_xfer_timeout = 180s

smtp_destination_concurrency_limit = $default_destination_concurrency_limit

smtp_destination_recipient_limit = $default_destination_recipient_limit

smtp_enforce_tls = no

smtp_helo_name = $myhostname

smtp_helo_timeout = 300s

smtp_line_length_limit = 990

smtp_mail_timeout = 300s

smtp_never_send_ehlo = no

smtp_pix_workaround_delay_time = 10s

smtp_pix_workaround_threshold_time = 500s

smtp_quit_timeout = 300s

smtp_randomize_addresses = yes

smtp_rcpt_timeout = 300s

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = no

smtp_sasl_password_maps =

smtp_sasl_security_options = noplaintext, noanonymous

smtp_sasl_tls_security_options = $var_smtp_sasl_opts

smtp_sasl_tls_verified_security_options = $var_smtp_sasl_tls_opts

smtp_skip_4xx_greeting = yes

smtp_skip_5xx_greeting = yes

smtp_skip_quit_response = yes

smtp_starttls_timeout = 300s

smtp_tls_CAfile =

smtp_tls_CApath =

smtp_tls_cert_file =

smtp_tls_cipherlist =

smtp_tls_dcert_file =

smtp_tls_dkey_file = $smtp_tls_dcert_file

smtp_tls_enforce_peername = yes

smtp_tls_key_file = $smtp_tls_cert_file

smtp_tls_loglevel = 0

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = no

smtp_tls_per_site =

smtp_tls_scert_verifydepth = 5

smtp_tls_session_cache_database =

smtp_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtp_use_tls = no

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

smtpd_client_restrictions =

smtpd_data_restrictions =

smtpd_delay_reject = yes

smtpd_enforce_tls = no

smtpd_error_sleep_time = 1s

smtpd_etrn_restrictions =

smtpd_expansion_filter = \t\40!"#$%&'()*+,-./0123456789:;<=>?@ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ[\\]^_`abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz{|}~

smtpd_hard_error_limit = 20

smtpd_helo_required = no

smtpd_helo_restrictions =

smtpd_history_flush_threshold = 100

smtpd_junk_command_limit = 100

smtpd_noop_commands =

smtpd_null_access_lookup_key = <>

smtpd_recipient_limit = 1000

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_restriction_classes =

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = no

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sasl_tls_security_options = $smtpd_sasl_security_options

smtpd_sender_login_maps =

smtpd_sender_restrictions =

smtpd_soft_error_limit = 10

smtpd_starttls_timeout = 300s

smtpd_timeout = 300s

smtpd_tls_CAfile =

smtpd_tls_CApath =

smtpd_tls_ask_ccert = no

smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

smtpd_tls_ccert_verifydepth = 5

smtpd_tls_cert_file =

smtpd_tls_cipherlist =

smtpd_tls_dcert_file =

smtpd_tls_dh1024_param_file =

smtpd_tls_dh512_param_file =

smtpd_tls_dkey_file = $smtpd_tls_dcert_file

smtpd_tls_key_file = $smtpd_tls_cert_file

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 0

smtpd_tls_received_header = no

smtpd_tls_req_ccert = no

smtpd_tls_session_cache_database =

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_tls_wrappermode = no

smtpd_use_tls = no

soft_bounce = no

stale_lock_time = 500s

strict_7bit_headers = no

strict_8bitmime = no

strict_8bitmime_body = no

strict_mime_encoding_domain = no

strict_rfc821_envelopes = no

sun_mailtool_compatibility = no

swap_bangpath = no

syslog_facility = mail

syslog_name = postfix

tls_daemon_random_bytes = 32

tls_daemon_random_source =

tls_random_bytes = 32

tls_random_exchange_name = ${config_directory}/prng_exch

tls_random_prng_update_period = 60s

tls_random_reseed_period = 3600s

tls_random_source =

transport_maps =

transport_retry_time = 60s

trigger_timeout = 10s

undisclosed_recipients_header = To: undisclosed-recipients:;

unknown_address_reject_code = 450

unknown_client_reject_code = 450

unknown_hostname_reject_code = 450

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

unknown_relay_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_virtual_alias_reject_code = 550

unknown_virtual_mailbox_reject_code = 550

verp_delimiter_filter = -=+

virtual_alias_domains = $virtual_alias_maps

virtual_alias_maps = $virtual_maps

virtual_gid_maps =

virtual_mailbox_base =

virtual_mailbox_domains = $virtual_mailbox_maps

virtual_mailbox_limit = 51200000

virtual_mailbox_lock = fcntl

virtual_mailbox_maps =

virtual_minimum_uid = 100

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps =
```

```
pts/59 # cat /etc/postfix/master.cf

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

      -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

smtp-amavis unix  -       -       n       -       2       smtp

     -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

     -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       -       smtpd

     -o local_recipient_maps=

     -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

     -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

     -o strict_rfc821_enevlopes=yes

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission     inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       nqmgr

#tlsmgr   fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

#

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient
```

----------

## echto

transport vscan: warnings...   You have mail in the queue thats trying to be sent with a non existant transport.  You will need to manually remove them from the queue.  Heres some steps to accomplish this.

1. flush your mail queue.

postfix flush

and then look at your mail log, you might see something like this.

-------------

Apr 23 01:35:11 echto postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Apr 23 01:35:11 echto postfix/master[1389]: daemon started -- version 2.1.5

Apr 23 01:35:11 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: 7E1437EC98: from=<hto@t>, size=1621, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:11 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: warning: connect to transport vscan: Connection refused

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: warning: connect to transport vscan: Connection refused

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: 3E9DF9C595: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: 3990B80D50: from=<hto@t>, size=1622, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: ECCCD7ED9A: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: A58309C583: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: AAF63F9EFC: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1449]: connect to hto.t[192.168.220.13]: Connection refused (port 10024)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: C37629C57B: from=<hto@t>, size=1624, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1447]: 3E9DF9C595: to=<hto@t>, relay=none, delay=137529, status=SOFTBOUNCE (mail for hto.t loops back to myself)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: C37629C57B: to=<hto@t>, relay=none, delay=136247, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1449]: 3990B80D50: to=<hto@t>, relay=none, delay=137421, status=deferred (connect to hto.t[192.168.220.13]: Connection refused)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1447]: connect to t[192.168.220.13]: Connection refused (port 10024)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1449]: connect to 10024[0.0.39.40]: Invalid argument (port 25)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1447]: ECCCD7ED9A: to=<hto@t>, relay=none, delay=137264, status=deferred (connect to hto.t[192.168.220.13]: Connection refused)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1449]: A58309C583: to=<hto@t>, relay=none, delay=137618, status=deferred (connect to 10024[0.0.39.40]: Invalid argument)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1447]: AAF63F9EFC: to=<hto@t>, relay=none, delay=137039, status=SOFTBOUNCE (mail for hto.t loops back to myself)

------------

2. Stop postfix

/etc/init.d/postfix stop

------

Apr 23 01:40:43 echto postfix/postfix-script: stopping the Postfix mail system

Apr 23 01:40:43 echto postfix/master[2179]: terminating on signal 15

------

3. cd /var/spool/postfix

4.  ls -R 

look for and delete all of these; 3E9DF9C595 and 3990B80D50 and ECCCD7ED9A, etc... delete everything that showed up in the log after you performed a 'postfix flush' command.

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: 3E9DF9C595: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: 3990B80D50: from=<hto@t>, size=1622, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: ECCCD7ED9A: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: A58309C583: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: AAF63F9EFC: from=<hto@t>, size=1623, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/smtp[1449]: connect to hto.t[192.168.220.13]: Connection refused (port 10024)

Apr 23 01:35:29 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: C37629C57B: from=<hto@t>, size=1624, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

5. Restart postfix

/etc/init.d/postfix start

You will no longer see any 'Apr 23 01:38:14 echto postfix/qmgr[1398]: warning: connect to transport vscan: Connection refused' messages.  Hope that helps.

 :Cool: 

----------

